# What do you think?



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

This is my 4 Year old paint filly. I took some recent pictures and was wondering what all of you thought of her? 

View attachment 70030


View attachment 70031


View attachment 70032


View attachment 70033


View attachment 70034


View attachment 70035


View attachment 70036


View attachment 70037


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Photos aren't working?


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Apparently not :/ Hmmmm do they work if you click on them?


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

*Do they work now?*

Can you see them now?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I can...

What a beautiful looking horse!

If I get time later I will take a closer look to critique...


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! She is by Impressive Proposal, she is a good mix of her Dam and Sire. And her trot is super smooth....when she doesn't decide to jump in the air!


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

*bumping*


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Lovely horse!

Is that a halter or bridle you have on her? I'm having a hard time seeing if it's a really nice show halter or if there's actually a bit in there. If it's a bridle, could you tell me what brand it is? I love it!


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Its an old bit-less bridle and I have no idea what brand it is....I just dug it up in our tack room and cleaned it off and thought it would look good on Impress


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I love it! It looks wonderful on her.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Anyone want to give a full crit?


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

*bumping*

Anyone want to critique her?


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

she is amazingly beautiful


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Honestly, conformationally she's pretty good  A very beautiful girl you have!

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

I plan on doing hunters/jumpers with her and dressage, and some trails (Just for fun)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahaha, I was just thinking she would be good in hunters!


----------



## hham123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Love her coloring!! If you have seen the movie "Water for Elephants" it reminds me of the paint's coloring on that movie, except she is bay and not black, LOVE IT! I love all of the people on here with paints! I love my paint, I don't think I'll ever own another breed  Not great on critiquing confo..but her neck is under muscled..but that will obviously come with riding and neck work, love her legs!


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

SeeingSpots said:


> Its an old bit-less bridle and I have no idea what brand it is....I just dug it up in our tack room and cleaned it off and thought it would look good on Impress


It's a side pull. And I love it!! I already have two for one horse so tell me I don't need anymore... 

I am not any good at critique, but your filly is very pretty  She seems to have a good head on her too!


----------

